# ID4 #2 sequel in the works!



## Dave (May 7, 2002)

Producer Dean Devlin and partner Roland Emmerich are gearing up to make a sequel to their blockbuster 1996 hit film Independence Day. "Roland and I, we're back to work on doing a sequel to Independence Day," Devlin said in an interview. "I think we finally found a story that we wanted to tell." Devlin and Emmerich wrote and produced the original film, which Emmerich directed. ID4 is the 11th highest-grossing domestic release of all time, with more than $300 million at the North American box office.

Devlin added that he hopes to assemble as many of the original cast members as possible. "I like to think that hit movies are like a cocktail, you know?" he said. "You want to try to get all the ingredients back together again and try to get the same mix. But we'll see. We'll see what we can get back. We'll try to get everyone. We'll just have to see how it plays out." The original film's cast included Will Smith, Bill Pullman, Jeff Goldblum, Judd Hirsch and Margaret Colin. As for the sequel's story? "I can't tell you that," Devlin said with a laugh.

"Then there's another science fiction film that Roland and I are working on, called The Hunt," Devlin added. "So hopefully both of those will get started within the next year."


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 21, 2002)

Oh god no.

I enjoyed Independence Day (I will never be able to call it ID4), but I really wish those in the movie business would stop with the dollar-sign eyes and try out some original stuff instead 

That being said, I will probably still watch this film, if and when it is made.

In response to your rumour - I read somewhere that Will Smith has said a definite no-no to this project.  As it is still in early early pre-production I suppose this could change, however.


----------



## HeyLynny (Jul 13, 2002)

ID4 is one of my favorite scifi movies ever!  I'll never forget how I felt watching it in the theater for the first time.  Those scenes of destruction were so realistic that I felt like I was "in" the movie.  I still get chills watching that.  When a movie can do that to you, it's a good movie!  I also loved the characters, Will  of course, and Jeff Goldblum!  They played really well off of each other.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 23, 2002)

*Are they going to be able to make a go of this film?*

I am not too sure if they will be able to pull this off.  

What could the storyline be?  The aliens come back?  Earth comes to the aid of another planet that the aliens have invaded after failing to crack our wee planet.

www.corona.bc.ca reports an addition to the quote Dave posted above:


> Devlin said that the "wave of feeling" that swept America after last year's September 11 attacks contributed greatly to the core concept behind the ID4 sequel. "After September 11, there was something in the culture that reminded us of the message of the movie and how people came together," explained the producer/writer. "We were deeply effected about that. We were asked a lot of questions in the press in relation to seeing those images. So it spured a lot of discussion, and out of those discussions came a way of doing the film. And we move from that."



This just makes me think - I hope the movie continues the idea of an _extraterrestrial_ threat.


----------

